# Why is an Afghan called an Afghan/



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Why is an Afghan called an Afghan and not a blanket? Did the word originate from Afghanistan the country? Is an Afghan different to a blanket , a 'throw' or a lap wrap? should it be of a specific dimension? Is an Afghan worn like a cape or spread on a piece of furniture?


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes on all counts these days they on furniture ,beds as decorative piece of work I've made some in the past that's how they were displayed.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Afghans are normally crocheted or knitted rather than woven. Often, they are smaller than regular blankets, and are generally used when one is lounging on the couch or in an easy chair or something along those lines.

Also, a lot of people spread them out on the backs of couches as decorative items they can also use for a quick cover.

Here is the Wikipedia listing:
An afghan is a blanket, wrap, or shawl of colored yarn. It is knitted or crocheted, often in geometric shapes. It can also be referred to as a "throw". Afghans were first made in Afghanistan and commonly featured geometric designs with many holes in the pattern. They are hand-stitched or knitted.[1] In North American craft tradition, afghans are draped over sofas or large chairs for decoration.

There are three main styles of afghan: mile-a-minute afghans, join as you go afghans, and motif afghans. Mile-a-minute afghans are usually made in one piece and with a minimum of stitches; they are the simplest style to make and are especially popular with beginners. Join as you go afghans are made up of many different pieces, one of which begins where the last leaves off. Motif afghans, such as the granny square, are composed of many different small pieces, called motifs, squares, or blocks. These motifs may be all of the same design or of different designs, but they are typically the same size, for ease of joining. Some favor the motif style because of its portability and versatility of design.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Ha Ha, I make all sizes of afghans--from lap robes to queen spread size. It's a generic term to me for any blanket that is knitted/crocheted. Well, maybe not a baby blankie. 

Learn something new here every day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

That is a really good question. I didn't know it needed to be asked until you asked it. When I first joined KP I was a little confused by the term Afghan as we call them blankets or throws here in the UK. I quickly worked out what was being referred to.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's one version of the story:
http://www.softmemories.com/resources/afghans/afghanorigin.htm

And another: http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=104x3703132

and yet another: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Etymology-Meaning-Words-1474/afghan.htm

I think the last is closest to the reality.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

in new zealand we also make biscuits called afghans


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> in new zealand we also make biscuits called afghans


Oh! That was _not_ mentioned as another use of the word! Are the origins of those biscuits at all connected to troops sent to that part of the world years ago? I'd ask for a recipe, but cookies are something I need to avoid, not make.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Speaking of troops, when my brother-in-law was posted to Afghanistan, my mom and I made him an afghan! He loved the joke and the tie-in to both Afghanistan AND home. Thanks for all the neat info! 
Shirley


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> Why is an Afghan called an Afghan and not a blanket? Did the word originate from Afghanistan the country? Is an Afghan different to a blanket , a 'throw' or a lap wrap? should it be of a specific dimension? Is an Afghan worn like a cape or spread on a piece of furniture?


~~~~~~~~~
Google this for all the specifis, Kusum.

Yes; Origination = Afghanistan = synonymous to blanket
or throw. Can be of any size.....

Turns out that the term "afghan" does specifically refer to a home-made blanket or throw, often one made by knitting or crocheting in geometric shapes.

The reason afghans are sometimes also called throw blankets is that often the materials used to make them would break down or decay so that the blanket would eventually be thrown away.

Such blankets were first made in Afghanistan and commonly used yarn to make the blanket with geometric designs and many holes in lacy patterns.

In America, the tradition has become to make afghans for decoration, to be draped over a couch or armchair, and for napping or warmth while watching television.

Afghans are usually self-made or received as a gift from another crafty person. Come to think of it, what a great gift to share with someone!
http://crochet.lifetips.com/tip/154108/afghans/ripple/why-are-blankets-called-afghans.html

Daddy 'ghans are sent to the troop who can't be home for the birth of his child = premie size.

Lapghans = nice for the chair bound people of to use while in a recliner watching TV and/or crafting......Huge ones can cover a kingsize bed.......

Donna Rae :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> The reason afghans are sometimes also called throw blankets is that often the materials used to make them would break down or decay so that the blanket would eventually be thrown away.


*I take exception to that line!* I have never known an afghan to be made of such shoddy materials that it would 'break down or decay'!! Made with shoddy workmanship? Yes. Those are the ones I buy in second-hand shops and either totally rip to re-use the yarn, or re-work more competently.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> kiwiannie said:
> 
> 
> > in new zealand we also make biscuits called afghans
> ...


I'LL ask for the receipt for your cookies! Heaven knows I don't need them either, but I would still love to be able to "have my afghan and eat it too"!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Here's one version of the story:
> http://www.softmemories.com/resources/afghans/afghanorigin.htm
> 
> And another: http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=104x3703132
> ...


I never knew any of that. Thank you!


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> Afghans are normally crocheted or knitted rather than woven. Often, they are smaller than regular blankets, and are generally used when one is lounging on the couch or in an easy chair or something along those lines.
> 
> Also, a lot of people spread them out on the backs of couches as decorative items they can also use for a quick cover.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to look it up--good answer!!

Karen


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I learn so much on this site!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I went to visit my MIL who is 96 and she had a afghan that was used for so many years and washed so many times the yarn in places looked like a very fine lace yarn. I would of thought there would be holes in it before the fibers wore that thin.. I didn't pick it up.. but I did comment on it and she said she just had it a very long time and it still keeps her warm.... (along with the heater going year round).. too cute...


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

If you get the recipe, send it my way please. i don't need to eat them but i would love to cuddle in the winter with my afghan and eat my cookie and sipping my tea.



siouxann said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiannie said:
> ...


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the information. I now understand that an Afghan is something knitted or crocheted,that is smaller than a regular blanket , should be in geometric patterns and is thrown over the back of a sofa or used as a covering when lounging.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi
In New Zealand we commonly call afghans - rugs - this can lead to some confusion with other countries whom think rugs only go on floors. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kiwiknitter said:


> Hi
> In New Zealand we commonly call afghans - rugs - this can lead to some confusion with other countries whom think rugs only go on floors. LOL


Gotta love the way language morphs! :thumbup:


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

What a lot of information. All very interesting for a simple "throw". Yes, never heard of an Afghan until i joined this site. They are just throws here in Australia and have all the uses that have been mentioned here.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you Jessica Jean for all the links you post!!


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

I've heard of Anzac cookies from NZ and isnt there an Anzac Day(?), but not Afgan?


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I think throws is the proper word for these now. I haven't heard them called afghans since the 1970's. It's probably just an outdated term.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I think afghans, lap robes and throws are the same thing. The term "throw" originated, no doubt, because one would toss it over the shoulders or body to keep warm when relaxing. They may also be called blankets, although bed blankets are usually larger than afghans.


----------



## Helen M (Mar 20, 2012)

I found this recipe for afghan biscuits or cookies.

http://australianfood.about.com/od/bakingdesserts/r/AfghanBiscuits.htm


----------

